# Is this a Corn Snake?



## little rascal (Jan 18, 2019)

He sure was pirty.
Had a grayish base and orange dots. Saw him laying in the WMA road on a cold morning. I was putting up my stuff and said that limb up there looks like a snake. Sure enough it was when I pulled up beside it.
Would have gotten run over if I hadn't took him out of the road.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Cant answer your question,but is a pretty snake,,,,


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 18, 2019)

Corn snake affirmative.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 18, 2019)

Yep; thanks for moving him to a safer spot!


----------



## little rascal (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you! My first corn snake encounter. Have seen plenty of others and they all get a free ride, even the venomous ones. I love snakes, but I hate Ticks and Red Wasps!


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 31, 2019)

Beautiful. Very dark Corn Snake. Is this Georgia? What county?


----------



## little rascal (Jan 31, 2019)

Sheffield WMA Paulding County.


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 1, 2019)

little rascal said:


> Sheffield WMA Paulding County.


Thanks. Great find. So happy to see people who let snakes live.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yep. Red rat. They have a number of slight variations in color throughout the south. South Carolina has the most colorful strain. Brightest orange you’ve ever seen....they almost glow.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jun 17, 2019)

Big sucker.


----------



## CherryHBombMom (Jun 23, 2019)

Beautiful! I’d love to find one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2019)

That is a long snake.


----------

